# XS Tri Bike starting $1 e-Bay No Reserve



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

Selling a 2012 Giant Trinity Composite W 2 Triathlon road bike.
Size XS 47.5

I know this isn't the normal forum for bikes; however we're selling this on e-Bay starting for $1 with NO Reserve. 

MSRP is around $2,400 so someone will get a great deal and wanted to pass this on.

e-Bay link:

2012 XS Giant Trinity Composite 2 W | eBay

We purchased this bike new in March 2012 and have decided the money is better spent for a mountain bike.
The bike has been ridden 7 times and looks like new.
Upgraded the seat to the ISM Adamo Racing saddle and the aero bars to Profile Design T1+
Comes with a aero bottle
Computer attachment and pedals not included.
My wife is 5' 4" and I'm 5' 8" and the bike fits both of us. It's nice that we can ride the same bike.

Put your power straight to the pedals with Trinity Composite W’s lightweight, stiff and incredibly aerodynamic composite frameset. Developed through wind-tunnel testing and pro-athlete feedback, it offers both speed and comfort for short- and long-distance solo efforts. The aero-optimized shape slices through the wind, and the PowerCore bottom bracket produces maximum power transfer.
Frame: Giant Composite Technology
Fork: Advanced-Grade Composite, Alloy Steerer
Headset: 1 1/8" Integrated
Seatpost: Giant Trinity Vector
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 6700-G
Crankset: FSA Omega Exo Compact - 50x34
Bottom Bracket: FSA MegaEXO
Brake Calipers: Giant Trinity Speed Control2
Cassette: Shimano Tiagra - 11x25
Chain: Shimano Tiagra
Wheels: Shimano R500
Aeorbars: Profile Design T1+
Basebars: Giant Connect Base Bar 
Brake levers: Tektro RX 4.1
Stem: Giant Connect
Saddle: ISM Adamo Racing 
Tires: Giant P-R3, Clincher 700x23c

Specific sizes are listed on e-Bay.


----------

